# JEE main confirmation page print problems



## mastercool8695 (Nov 20, 2012)

i have applied for jee main 2013
and also paid the fees.
when i tried to print the confirmation page in a4 size paper (as was stated in the instructions) , the page gets cut and also splits into two pages.
what am i supposed to do ?
please help..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Nov 21, 2012)

logged in after a very long time just to reply to you!!
just use internet explorer 6 or later versions with compatibility mode and you should do fine.
all the best for jee!!!!
believe me its worth it, study hard for the time to come.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Nov 21, 2012)

how do you remember or study organic chemistry..??


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

I could print page without problem on Firefox 16. Although I got a popup print is supported in IE only.



mastercool8695 said:


> how do you remember or study organic chemistry..??


Keep practicing various reactions and the mechanisms over and over and you should learn them automatic


----------



## mastercool8695 (Nov 22, 2012)

finally i saved a pdf of the page using chrome and printed that out.
but the margin at the bottom is too much in respect to others 
top , left, right = 1 cm
bottom about 2.5 cm
is your like that too ??

and pic b/w  or colour ?

should the 3X4 pic include the name and date ??

or is it 3X4 pic and then name and date below it ??


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes guys I was having the same problems,thanks a lot!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Nov 29, 2012)

good to hear that i'm not the only one...


----------

